# A dog's life in La Rochelle!



## Fairportgoer (Jun 24, 2008)

Good evening all,

We saw this yesterday while walking around La Rochelle. It seemed to quite happy letting all the passers by take pictures of her. I say her as it is a pink collar.....but who knows these days :roll:










Looks a bit like Russel's (Rapide) dog Jenny.

Enjoy

Dean


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

What a poser! They all the same these weimeranbanaramas!


----------



## catzontour (Mar 28, 2007)

What's happened to the other half of the dog? 8O


----------

